# My dogs have fleas! Warning-Pet Armor doesn't work!



## Germanshepherdlova

Three months ago I started using Pet Armor as a flea repellent for my dogs. The box of Pet Armor claims that it has the same active ingredients as Frontline, which is the brand I had been using since my dogs were puppies and on Frontline I have never seen a flea on my dogs.

So the other day I notice that my GSD is scratching himself a lot. This is not alarming because he gets hotspots-so yesterday I administered the monthly dose of Pet Armor on my dogs and then I notice that my lab is also scratching. Later on that evening my son tells me that a flea just jumped on his face when he was sitting next to Brutus.

I take a flashlight and look at Brutus and he has fleas! Today me and my DH spent the day combating fleas. The vet said that since I had put Pet Armor on them yesterday that I had to wait 3 weeks before switching back to Frontline, so she prescribed a once a month pill- Comfortis, that can be taken together with the Pet Armor. I bought these cans of flea killer from the vets and had to spray EVERYTHING. My indoor cats who aren't on flea preventive because they never go outside had to be put on flea treatment. I bought 2 boxes of Frontline and also Revolution for my cats. Then we took the dogs to the wash and scrubbed them each with an entire bottle of soap on each one. The vet said that we couldn't use any shampoo with flea killer so we just used a regular shampoo. Then I had to vacuum my car and spray the flea killer in there as well.

What a day, and the dogs are scratching less, but they are still scratching. Here is the warning for anyone using or thinking of switching to Pet Armor, even though they claim that their product contains the same active ingredients as Frontline, the vet told me that it is not the same formula at all. Pet Armor cost $30 for 3 doses, Frontline cost $47 for 3 doses. My supplies that I bought today to combat these fleas costed $280. As you can clearly see, I did not save a penny in the long run, and now am going through this flea nightmare. 

If anyone can offer me any advice on how to get rid of these fleas-please do. I have followed the vets advice but I know that there is always a multitude of information here.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I have been using the Pet Armour also but have not found any fleas.


----------



## NancyJ

My vet told me there have been some health issues as the carrier for it can cause it to release the dose more quickly and some dogs have become ill. The patent went off on the active ingredient but not the inactive ingredients.

[And I don't buy Frontline from them so it was not a sales thing]


----------



## chelle

I know many people say Frontline no longer works for them. I've abandoned it too. Supposedly many dogs are becoming immune to it. I was just told at Petco the other day that Frontline will soon be changing their formula, due to this. (Don't know how true the latter is, but the manager of the store told me that.) SO maybe it is the same or similar, but your dogs have developed the same type of immunity many have.?

I'm now using Advantage and it does seem to work as it should for mine. I have one dog with a nasty flea allergy and just a flea bite or two sends her into a bad outbreak. I am kicking myself repeatedly because I let over a week go by (after the month was up) between flea treatments and wham, breakout time. 

I need to research some other options, holistic, etc. But I do recommend Advantage. Has been good for us.


----------



## chelle

Boric acid is something I used once long ago when I feared a flea problem in the house. A cheap flea killer. You put it on your carpet for a time (don't remember how long, you'd want to google more info, I've forgotten) and vaccuum it up. There may be toxicity issues though, there's some differing ideas. I was always told it was very toxic, others say it isn't.. Don't know, but it will kill fleas. And then you need to repeat to be sure you've gotten all the larvae/eggs. You can do the white sock trick, too.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Kaos brought them home once after being boarded....no fun! We had tried everything we thought. My dad who owns an exterminating company told us to put a flea collar in the vacuum bag or canister. Also put one in between the couch cushions, pretty much any place they can find some dust or hair to make their home. Hope you get some relief!


----------



## The Packman

Elly May is going crazy scratching. We use Frontline and I put flea powder on her the other day and she is still going crazy. My GF said maybe it's something else. I've only seen a flea or two on her...ever and can't seem to see any on her now. Anyhow, I hope can get her right soon...the Frontline always seem to work before.

After thought: a Vet told me I live in the flea capital of the USA and it's the height of flea season...she should be OK soon. I hope he is right !


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

jocoyn said:


> My vet told me there have been some health issues as the carrier for it can cause it to release the dose more quickly and some dogs have become ill. The patent went off on the active ingredient but not the inactive ingredients.
> 
> [And I don't buy Frontline from them so it was not a sales thing]


I was googling for info about this and also read that it doesn't distribute the same way that Frontline does-it doesn't spread throughout the body apparently. My mothers dog was also on Frontline without ever having any flea problems. I suggested that she switch to Pet Armor and now her dog also has fleas. 

I will never use this product again, and will be putting Frontline back on them as soon as possible. The vet said to wait two or three weeks. I am wondering if it is really safe to put Frontline on my dogs only two weeks after having applied the Pet Armor since they have only one ingredient in them that is the same-according to the vet.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

chelle said:


> Boric acid is something I used once long ago when I feared a flea problem in the house. A cheap flea killer. You put it on your carpet for a time (don't remember how long, you'd want to google more info, I've forgotten) and vaccuum it up. There may be toxicity issues though, there's some differing ideas. I was always told it was very toxic, others say it isn't.. Don't know, but it will kill fleas. And then you need to repeat to be sure you've gotten all the larvae/eggs. You can do the white sock trick, too.


I read about Boric acid, but wasn't sure if it was really effective. In a couple days if they are still itching I will try that because today I bought 3 bottles of this stuff that kills fleas at all stages-including eggs. I bought it from the vet at the price of $20 per bottle, if it doesn't work I think I will try the Boric next.


----------



## e.rigby

I switched from Frontline Plus to Advantix II .. so far I haven't seen any fleas on any of the dogs, but they are still itchy. It's only been a week so I'm hopeful that this new flea preventative is going to work. I'll give it six weeks (meaning I'll re-dose in a month) and hopefully my flea issues will be gone by then!


----------



## mysweetkaos

As for reapplying after 2 weeks...I would check with your vet....but I know when we were treating a foster for sarcoptic mange they had us apply the flea/tick topical (which some work on sarcoptes) every 14 days and we didn't suffer any ill effects. One thing I have found works is to bathe them and then do a mix of Apple cidar vinegar about 1cp ACV to 3 cups water ratio and sponge that over their entire body, gets fleas off and helps with itchy skin.


----------



## TheNamesNelson

I hate fleas... I use garlic pills, and I have some peppermint oil and clove extract spray that you can spritz your dog with and that seems to work. Last year I got a couple flea bites around the house, and my wife and I found a couple fleas when sitting on the couch. We figured our flea remedies weren't working, but when I checked the dog over from head to toe I couldn't find a flea or an egg, even had him to the vet and they didn't find anything. I guess the garlic and spray keep fleas from nesting on him and living in his hair but its still possible for him to get a couple on him from the yard and bring them inside.


----------



## msvette2u

They don't lay eggs on the dog. They feed on the dog, then hop off into your home to lay the eggs.
I've heard that for every 1 flea you find on your dog, there's thousands in your home/environment.

The problem is, those flea bites are very itchy, like a mosquito bite, they can itch for days and if your dog is allergic, even worse for them.

Even if you just find one, you must assume you've got fleas in your home.

Borax works well, if you have carpet, just sprinkle it on and leave it for 4hrs-1 day. We did ours overnight and vacuumed it up the next day.

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/veterinaryschools/tp/AllAboutFleas.htm


----------



## Freestep

Honestly, I think the best flea product is Advantage. I don't think Frontline works as well for fleas. If you keep ALL your animals on Advantage, it will break the life cycle of the flea, and should eventually eradicate them in your home. I haven't had to use any flea products on my pets for a long time, because I at one time I religiously applied Advantage to everyone, and effectively got rid of the fleas. 

I think you use less chemicals in the long run if you use Advantage to control an infestation.


----------



## WVGSD

This year, I am alternating Frontline Plus with Advantix II. We have ticks here and this year, with the warmer winter and very mild spring, the forecast is suggesting more problems with parasites (fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, etc.). Frontline Plus has not stopped working for my 7-8 dogs; I just want to try something else with something that already works for me. I recently bought Advantage II and then was upset to read that it does not work on ticks. So, now I have Frontline Plus, Advantix II and Advantage II. I will use up the Advantage II during the colder winter months and will use the other two products during the next few warm months. So far, so good with this plan.


----------



## Brandilm

My GSD is allergic to fleas so I have to be very consistent with making sure the house stays as flea free as possible, which isn't easy sense we have 3 cats and 5 dogs. Frontline Plus works great for all of them except for my GSD it irritates his skin. So now I use Comfortis and it seems to be working great! I make sure everything gets sprayed regularly with flea and tick killer. A big thing is to make sure it kills the eggs too! Garlic also helps we feed fresh garlic to our dogs and they all love it. And for when they get put in the kennel at night we use cedar shavings because it repels fleas.


----------



## cornishbecky

I use garlic tablets in there food everyday and have not had a flea on them for over a year. they walk all over fields/moors/woodland, also (touches wood) no ticks either.
Every so often (every 6 months or so) i treat them with Advocate, as 2 of my dogs have had mange in the past.
I'm a dog groomer so they all have regular baths etc.
But sooooo many of my customers dogs come in with fleas and almost all of them their reply is "but we frontline them every month" this makes me assume that the product is not as effective as it once was, also in england frontline is NOT presription anymore, why? is it not as strong as it was?
i never reccommend frontline.
Bec


----------



## SusiQ

I use K-9 Advantix II with good results so far.


----------



## kbella999

My boy is allergic to flea bites also. How much garlic do you feed them? I thought garlic was one of those foods you weren't suppose to feed dogs.



Brandilm said:


> My GSD is allergic to fleas so I have to be very consistent with making sure the house stays as flea free as possible, which isn't easy sense we have 3 cats and 5 dogs. Frontline Plus works great for all of them except for my GSD it irritates his skin. So now I use Comfortis and it seems to be working great! I make sure everything gets sprayed regularly with flea and tick killer. A big thing is to make sure it kills the eggs too! Garlic also helps we feed fresh garlic to our dogs and they all love it. And for when they get put in the kennel at night we use cedar shavings because it repels fleas.


----------



## gerluvtx

We're a big fan of Comfortis...especially when the season warms up like it's doing now. The one thing you have to make sure to do is to treat your area and the environment as well. http://www.californiapetpharmacy.com/fleasinfo.html

And yes, the downside I guess is paying more for prescription products, but hey, if it works it works.


----------

